# How Long do i Dry & Cure?



## xRedkiller03x (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey guys i was wondering for how long i should Dry N Cure my Weed? 

I was thinking like 2-3 days drying and like 3 days curing. wat do u guyz think?


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 21, 2011)

:yeahthat:  make sure to burp your jars when curing to avoid moldy buds yuck!


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 21, 2011)

Dry may vary between 5-10 days as puffin said. It depends of RH level and temperature. You need to be able to snap the stems.
For curing ... 3/4 of a jar with weed opened every day for one week and a half. Once a week for the next weeks. But never had stash more then 2 months :doh: ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 21, 2011)

7-10 days hanging @ 70f...then into Brown bag for another 5-7 days....then into jars(filled)  and burped 2 times a day for 14 days...then burped maybe every couple days...untill smoked....I have some in the celler now over a year old and IMO...is way better then some cured only a month...Hope this helps

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 21, 2011)

Man I wish I could hold on to bud  for a year lol.


----------



## Locked (Sep 21, 2011)

My routine:

7-10 days hanging.
Into jars burped 3-4 times a day for a week.
Burp once a day for another 5-7 days.
Then burp once a week for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 21, 2011)

I go: 3-5 daze hangin by their toes, Then clip big fan leaves and cut into their own buds then into cardboard boxes to give that leathery feel to the buds for 3-5 more daze (turning budz once a day), then tupperware or jars (whatever I have available at the time).

p.s. Yeah, nvr had a yr cured stash b4.... :rofl: longest was like two months at the max.


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey guyz i didnt yield as much only like a eight total. today is the second day hanging and the buds outer layer is really crispy should i cure it now?


----------



## Locked (Sep 22, 2011)

xRedkiller03x said:
			
		

> Hey guyz i didnt yield as much only like a eight total. today is the second day hanging and the buds outer layer is really crispy should i cure it now?




Do the stems snap?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2011)

crispy leafs after 2 days hanging?...whats the temps in the hang room...420 degrees?...


----------



## Locked (Sep 22, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> crispy leafs after 2 days hanging?...whats the temps in the hang room...420 degrees?...




Lol.....I hope the dry room isnt the oven.:holysheep:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2011)

:stoned:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 22, 2011)

This might be way more info then you want, but this is a great read. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54451&highlight=cure+numbers


----------

